# Desperate! Diaper rash is bad!!!



## weevilsandwheat (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's some back story: 
Paisley will be 3 in Feb. She had an intestinal blockage in October and was hospitalized. They ran a whole gallon of Go-Lytley through her to clear the blockage and it really worked. HOWEVER… her bottom and her poop has not been the same since. She is on a daily probiotic and 1 or 2 doses of miralax per week as needed. 
The major problem is her diaper rash. Her bottom is SO blistered- red red red! And she is strong! She clenches up SO tightly I cannot get her sufficiently clean. She just screams. She's not playing, she is constantly saying she's cold. She won't sit in a bath tub and screams if we try to have naked time. 
I am seriously at my wits end. I've tried every diaper cream out there plus the antacid/ cornstarch mix. A PA my husband saw when he had the flu mentioned Corona cream that can be bought at the feed store of all places- we're trying that now. 
Nothing is clearing up her bottom and I think it's because I can't get her clean enough. When I tell you she is clenching tight, I was pushing with my full weight to try to open and bend her knees so I could clean her and I was not strong enough.
Her ped is… basically a moron and not at all helpful. My husband wants her to see a GI doc but I'm really already worried about the trauma of having suppositories and enemas at the hospital. 
I am truly at my wits end and do not know what to do!


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

Argh, just typed out a whole response and the computer ate it!

Wondering if this is a yeast rash? It sure sounds like it. Probiotics are AWESOME but she might need some extra help directly on her skin. I've used powdered probiotics mixed with a small amount of water to make a paste, then smeared it on. I've also used Lotrimin AF cream (or similar product), and a homeopathic "Yeast Guard". The last one was the least successful. 

Poor kid, that's got to hurt.  Its hard for us mamas to see our little ones in pain. I hope this is the issue, and it clears up quickly for you!

Take care, and please update!


----------

